# Brunswick GA



## Brad30110 (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is some photos from a recent trip in Brunswick fishing for reds, mangrove snapper, trout and flounder. Hoping for some good weather and more salt water to push in sounds.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like a good trip.


----------



## gafshr (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice.  Those are some good snapper for Georgia.


----------



## bnz (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, have only heard of mangroves around here on occasion. Not ever seen any that size here.  Nice work!


----------



## Brad30110 (Jul 25, 2013)

I caught about forty of them about a week and half ago. There is plenty to be caught! My little spot is loaded with them. You will go through some live shrimp in a hurry!

They are very good eating!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 25, 2013)

wow that's an impressive catch for sure!!!!!

but especially those mangroves!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I didn't know those were around Georgia inshore waters!!! i'm very very impressed!
we caught some last month at pcb in 125 ft of water, they were very delicious!!

congradulations!


----------



## bnz (Jul 25, 2013)

Brad30110 said:


> I caught about forty of them about a week and half ago. There is plenty to be caught! My little spot is loaded with them. You will go through some live shrimp in a hurry!
> 
> They are very good eating!


 

Sweet!


----------



## Brad30110 (Jul 25, 2013)

The first time I caught one I was taken by the fight vs size. Awesome on light weight rods!


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jul 26, 2013)

Thats a nice mix, I've never caught any snapper here,like the size of the flounder, good eating there.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice catch!!!  Thats early for the Grovers.....Didnt think they would get goin inshore till Sept....Kinda like you mentioned, when you find the school you can usually get in em pretty good

I was on the boat off St Simons when David(Gulpjuice) pulled this bad boy in for the new GA State record......12.54lbs!!!  We got em here, just gotta pick away till you find em


----------



## Brad30110 (Jul 26, 2013)

That is awesome! Do they still fight really good at the bigger sizes?


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 26, 2013)

Brad30110 said:


> That is awesome! Do they still fight really good at the bigger sizes?



Makin me hungry bro......haha

Yea they tug a little bit


----------



## sea trout (Jul 26, 2013)

how do y'all find the mangroves inshore?
do they come up as far as tybee?
are they IN inshore or in front of the islands?

this just intrigues me! sorry for sounding so elementary but all I've known is to go offshore and find structure and bottom fish an I've caught some.
I've caught some inshore florida, under the skidaway bridge in tampa area. But I thought that was just a florida thing.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 26, 2013)

sea trout said:


> how do y'all find the mangroves inshore?
> do they come up as far as tybee?
> are they IN inshore or in front of the islands?
> 
> ...



We caught on in the St Cats area last August and then there were several caught last September up and down the coast. They're inshore and usually caught by accident while fishing for trout or reds.

The post below had a few reports around the Bull River and Wassaw so yes, they should be around Tybee.

http://www.coastaloutdoors.com/ibf/index.php?showtopic=26252&hl=mangrove


----------



## Brad30110 (Jul 26, 2013)

They were caught all inshore behind saint Simons island.


----------

